# deploy rcp-applikation



## ancelimon (28. Jan 2011)

Ich habe Probleme mit dem zusammen bauen von Eclipse-RCP-Applikationen.
Mein Ziel ist es mit dem "Eclipse-Product-Export" - Wizard meine Applikation zu bauen.
Doch was am Ende raus kommt, ist
- p2-Ordner
- plugins-Ordner mit dem Code und einigen jars
- artifacts.xml

Es fehlen einige Dinge, wie zum Beispiel der Launcher.

Ich habe meine Settings mehrmals überprüft und bin nach der Anleitung von Vogella vorgegangen.

Vielleicht weiß jemand eine Lösung..

Danke schon mal


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2011)

Hast du 'this product contains a native launcher' aktiviert?


----------



## ancelimon (1. Feb 2011)

wo finde ich das?


----------



## rarup (1. Feb 2011)

Du findest es in der ".product" Datei in der ersten TAB "Overview" unter "General Information".
In der TAB "Launching" kannst Du dann noch einen individuellen Namen für den Starter vergeben.

(Falls Du keine ".product" Datei hast: Über deinem Projekt - Kontextmenü - New/Other Plug-in Development/Product Configuration)


----------

